# What’s the Best City to move to retire ??



## Katt (Apr 21, 2022)

My husband and I have lived in Iowa most of our lives and winters here can be brutal and can last 7 to 8 months So needless to say we are more than ready for a warmer place to live. Must have a beautiful downtown area and preferably a population over 60,000 any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 21, 2022)

We moved to Dallas from South Florida in 2006 and love it here.  The weather is nice 8 months out of the year (not too hot, not too cold) and there are lots of things to do here.  The people are nice.  We were planting flowers in our front yard today and two neighbors who were walking by stopped by to comment.

Not sure about the downtown, but we have Klyde Warren Park which is close to it.






Apparently, everyone else has discovered Texas as well because we have a confluence of transplants here.  We still really enjoy it.  The challenge is finding a home here, but if you can it is well worth it.


----------



## ElCastor (Apr 22, 2022)

Coastal California can be great, but way overpriced. Back in the day I made several business trips to the Houston area, and once or twice to Dallas -- very nice housing, and at one time practically free compared to desireable parts of California. I believe prices are up somewhat due in part to an influx of Californians. My daughter lives in Boise, and likes it. Too chilly in the winter for me, but the Boise area gets a moderate amount of snow. A web site ( https://www.areavibes.com/ ) assigns a rating to virtually every city in the country based on housing costs, crime, local amenities, weather, and a long list of other factors. Worth a look.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Apr 22, 2022)

I understand about the Midwest and the winters.
Lived in Nebraska for many years and moved to Tennessee.
After all the years on the flat plains with very few trees, we enjoy the varied terrain and trees EVERYWHERE!
Winters are mild compared to back home.

Sure it can be expensive to live here near the city, but the +'s outweigh the -'s...

Hope you find your spot.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 22, 2022)

On this side of the pond, Dr Johnson, the man many thank for our modern dictionary, wrote, in the 18th century: “You find no man, at all intellectual, who is willing to leave London. Sir, when a man is tired of London, he is tired of life; for there is in London all that life can afford.”

Dr. Johnson didn't live in the industrial age. There's only one place that I would swap for our home in The New Forest. And that's.
Horsebridge Station.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 22, 2022)

Katt said:


> My husband and I have lived in Iowa most of our lives and winters here can be brutal and can last 7 to 8 months So needless to say we are more than ready for a warmer place to live. Must have a beautiful downtown area and preferably a population over 60,000 any suggestions would be helpful.


Unfortunately, there is probably NO ideal, year round place....with regard to weather.  Every part of the country has its issues....excessive heat, bitter cold, droughts or floods, etc.  All you can do is figure out what you are willing to put up with, and prepare accordingly.

When I was working, I traveled quite a bit, to many cities.  I kind of liked Tulsa, OK....big enough to have all the amenities, yet fairly easy to get around in.  Reasonable cost of living, fairly low crime rate, etc.

I thought about retiring there, but it would be a bit too far from the kids/grandkids.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 22, 2022)

I think I've said before that the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia is worth a look.  Towns like Harrisonburg and Staunton are nice, cost of living is not outrageous, the mountains are beautiful, the people are nice, DC is not far away, the weather is moderate.  People I know also seem to like coastal North Carolina.


----------



## Lara (Apr 22, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> I think I've said before that the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia is worth a look.  Towns like Harrisonburg and Staunton are nice, cost of living is not outrageous, the mountains are beautiful, the people are nice, DC is not far away, the weather is moderate.  People I know also seem to like coastal North Carolina.


I second that.

Near the Coast...like Beaufort NC (not SC), and New Bern (I'm on Emerald Isle)

Near the Mountains....in NC is Hendersonville, or Brevard (stay in Connesstee Falls)

Near the Mountains...in VA is Charlottesville (especially on the mountain side like Ivy or on the east side is Keswick horse country)


----------



## Katt (Apr 22, 2022)

Katt said:


> My husband and I have lived in Iowa most of our lives and winters here can be brutal and can last 7 to 8 months So needless to say we are more than ready for a warmer place to live. Must have a beautiful downtown area and preferably a population over 60,000 any suggestions would be helpful.


Thanks for the reply’s guys! We will take all into consideration oh and have any of you been to the Huntsville / Madison AL area ?


----------



## David777 (Apr 22, 2022)

_Is Corpus Christi [_325k population_] good place to retire?

It's an affordable place to be, whether you're raising a family, living your retirement there or visiting for a fun, memorable vacation. There's no income tax, the median monthly rent is $940 and the median home price is $146,200. No doubt, Corpus Christi is one of the best beach retirement places America has to offer.

https://caltopo.com/map.html#ll=27.71879,-97.34951&z=11&b=t_


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 22, 2022)

There is no ideal place.  All have pros and cons.  It just depends on which cons you personally are willing to tolerate.

https://wtop.com/lifestyle/2021/10/u-s-news-ranks-the-best-places-to-retire-in-the-u-s-in-2022/

https://money.com/best-places-to-retire-2022/

https://www.niche.com/places-to-live/search/best-cities-to-retire/


----------



## Myquest55 (Apr 22, 2022)

Trust me, there is no PERFECT place however, the BEST place is wherever YOU want to be!  Find a place where you can do the things you enjoy, in a climate you can tolerate.  New England was our dream location and I know its not for everyone.  Make a list of things to compare or check out then, go visit.  We flew up for a week and made an intense visit.  It suited us perfectly and here we are.  Good luck!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Katt said:


> Thanks for the reply’s guys! We will take all into consideration oh and have any of you been to the Huntsville / Madison AL area ?


Not me.. but I can give a shout out for someone who will be able to help you , and who will know that area well... my friend  @Happyflowerlady is the person who would have the most uptodate info on those areas ... hopefully she will see this post


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2022)

So many variables come into play .. cost of real estate, etc. Hope you find your Paradise!


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 22, 2022)

Katt said:


> My husband and I have lived in Iowa most of our lives and winters here can be brutal and can last 7 to 8 months So needless to say we are more than ready for a warmer place to live. Must have a beautiful downtown area and preferably a population over 60,000 any suggestions would be helpful.



Like Pinky stated, too many variables but off the top of my head if I had to do it again my short list of states on the Eastern Seaboard with decent sized cities and a decent blend of temperatures themselves would be:

1. Maryland

2. Delaware

3. Virginia

4. West Virginia

5. Inland North Carolina

I hope this helped and a warm welcome to Senior Forums.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 22, 2022)

We have moved to this town 3 times, this time we will stay for good.  We have Tampa bay on one side and the Gulf of Mexico on the other.
Tampa airport makes it easy for family to come visit.  There is also a cruise port over in Tampa, you can take a boat ride down into the Caribbean.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 22, 2022)

Lara said:


> I second that.
> 
> Near the Coast...like Beaufort NC (not SC), and New Bern (I'm on Emerald Isle)
> 
> ...


Charlottesville, Ivy, Keswick are all nice.  Not in everyone's price range though.  I went to school in Charlottesville and have fond memories.


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 22, 2022)

Asheville, N.C. qualifies re: your OP requirements. It's a artsy kind of place that you may find to your liking. Housing cost is above average, IMO.

https://www.exploreasheville.com/iconic-asheville/downtown/


----------



## Lara (Apr 22, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Charlottesville, Ivy, Keswick are all nice.  Not in everyone's price range though.  I went to school in Charlottesville and have fond memories.


That's true Jim. 

I remember, just before I left, they were starting to expand development in Crozet just past Ivy...close to the Blue Ridge Mountains. 

That was over 20 years ago so I have no idea what it's like now. But back then it was more affordable than Ivy.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 23, 2022)

I don't think there's some kind of "Retirement Heaven" you can move to. It's what you want to be happy. It's not what place is the best, but what's the place *YOU* want to live. You have to figure out what is important to you, and then find the place that matches your list.


----------



## Tom52 (Apr 23, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I don't think there's some kind of "Retirement Heaven" you can move to. It's what you want to be happy. It's not what place is the best, but what's the place *YOU* want to live. You have to figure out what is important to you, and then find the place that matches your list.


We are former Iowans and agree the weather is not the best.  We relocated to Florida 3 years ago today. Best move we ever made.  As far as which city, so many variables to consider.

sorry Fuzzybuddy meant to reply to original poster and quoted wrong post


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 23, 2022)

There is no perfect place to move to.  My only advice would be to go and rent some place where you think you would like to live.  It's sort of "try before you buy" way of thinking for me.  Some like big cities; some like small towns; some like the coast.  Good luck with your move!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 23, 2022)

Tom52 said:


> sorry Fuzzybuddy meant to reply to original poster and quoted wrong post


No problem. I can say I've never misquoted anybody on SF. That's because I could never figure out how the quote thing works.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 23, 2022)

Greenville, South Carolina


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 23, 2022)

Manatee said:


> We have Tampa bay on one side and the Gulf of Mexico on the other.


You must be in Pinellas county!  

I grew up mostly in Dunedin, lived for a little while in Tarpon Springs.  I agree it is a very nice area, however it has gotten quite crowded and expensive since I moved out (late 60s).


----------



## officerripley (Apr 24, 2022)

As far as I'm concerned, the best place to live when you retire is where you've got family willing/able to help you. Lacking that, then try to find a place where people are friendly and feel kindly toward old people. Being within walking distance of as many things is a plus too (unless you are, or are married to, a person who's addicted to driving...which is most men).


----------



## Liberty (Apr 24, 2022)

Wherever you love it and for us it wouldn't be a city!


----------



## Sachet (Apr 24, 2022)

One vote for Pooler, GA.


----------

